# Breeding Rhoms...



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Please forgive my ignorance, but is it possible to breed Rhoms? I know that you should only have one in a tank, but what about breeding them? I have been doing searches on this subject but it seems like breeding piranha is very much an unknown.

This is the only website and information that I have found (that wasn't crap) that deals with breeding.

I would love to attempt it, but wondering if anyone has any foundational knowledge?

Thanks in advance,

Jeffrey


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Take a look at some Earlier posts i have found all the info i need to know on this site just from checking out new and older posts.... Usually quicker then waiting for someone to reply....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yet to be achieved ..you need a really big big tank to even attempt to breed them...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> yet to be achieved ..you need a really big big tank to even attempt to breed them...


 Thanks...that was what I was thinking...not really going to try it until I have my bigger tank.

Jeffrey


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

read this thread







http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=19133


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

NIKE said:


> read this thread :nod: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=19133


NIKE - Thanks so much for that link. I have a woman in the church that owns a used bookstore and she can order me any book, new or used, that I want.

Definately going to put in the request for her to get that!

Thanks agian,

Jeffrey

{{Edit - I am such a dork. I wondered why I did not find that link when I did a search...I typed in Rhom Breeding...and nothing. I typed in Breeding Rhoms and there it was!







Thanks again for the link!}}


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NIKE said:


> read this thread :nod: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=19133


 Thats awesome.....nike...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but is it possible to breed Rhoms? I know that you should only have one in a tank, but what about breeding them? I have been doing searches on this subject but it seems like breeding piranha is very much an unknown.
> 
> This is the only website and information that I have found (that wasn't crap) that deals with breeding.
> 
> ...


 rhoms have been breed in captivity!!, they are not as easy because they tend to be solitary piranha's. talk to serasalmus collector, he has breed serr's a couple times succesfully


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

As I put in that thread Nike posted up, Rhoms have been bred once that we know of in Public.

If your interested in it then I would definitly recommend that book, there is a day by day account of what happened, etc!


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

When I was in Germany last summer. I went to a zoo in Frankfurt and they a very large tank, I would assume close to 1000g. They had 2 Rhoms in there that were swimming around in there looking like a pair. One of the tour guides told me that it was a breeding pair that layed eggs before.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

i would imagine they'd try to kill each other


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

You need a really really large tank in order to breed. No breeding is known in an aquarium of rhoms that I am aware of.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ugenstugen said:


> You need a really really large tank in order to breed. No breeding is known in an aquarium of rhoms that I am aware of.


 Only once, in Germany! Take a look on OPEFE for more info, or better still buy Piranha in the Aquarium (or something like that) got a full write up about it!

Oh, and BTW it was a 1200 Gal tank with about 8 Rhoms


----------

